# what's your V, wire or smooth?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just to get a general demographic really, my girl is a cross wire/smooth,


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We have 2 - both smooth coated.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Silky smooth!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Smooth as a baby's backside!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ ahem, slightly modified :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

One wire haired boy. No hair shedding


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

harrigab said:


> ^^^^ ahem, slightly modified :



Sorry.... :-[


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Smooth operator 😎


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ha! I appreciated the original, Adrino. ;D


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Both our boys are smooth coated.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

one standard coat Vizsla. I have a short list for a second dog in a few years.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Two silky smooth soft velvety russet gold bundles of joy and a sweet little smooth GSP to place the icing on the cake............


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

2 smoothies! But, I am determined to get a wire.... someday!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln is a smoothie


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Saw the cutest German Pointer short-haired/wire mix at the dog park a few days ago. Smooth hair on almost all of his body, except tufts of wire hair on his feet and his chin. He certainly had a beard. It was a pretty cute combination.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Two velveteen lap/foot warmers!
And one smooth coated X - breed.


----------

